# Fast and Furious 5 trailer



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

!

Vin Diesel and Paul Walker lead an all star cast reunion from the Fast and Furious series for the new car and crime movie Fast Five.

:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks the best one yet.... Everyone out of all the other ones.... Soft spot for these with them all been car porn.... Can't wait


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

:thumb: Like !


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

This looks action good!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like some of the script writers have been playing too much Call of Duty MW2. I see parts that remind me of 'Favela'


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

So this slots in between 2 Fast 2 Furious and Tokyo Drift. Looks good.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> Looks the best one yet.... Everyone out of all the other ones.... Soft spot for these with them all been car porn.... Can't wait


I think lots of people like it for this reason. I'm one of them.
I used to have an RX7 and still wish I had one. Boy racer in me wants one with big wing etc.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really liked the first one (shame michelle rodriguez was barely in it mind) even though it was basically a rip off of point break (a far superior film imho) but that 2 fast 2 furious was so bad i walked out the cinema lol.absolutely shocking bunch of ****e,with absolutely NO redeeming features imho.tokyo drift wasnt bad at all (although the feeling of seen it all before was rife) despite the ludicrous (no pun intended) yakuza story line lol.

from the clip i can see two things i like.jordana brewster is in it and it is bound to be full of stunning brazillian ****.vin diesel really is on his **** isnt he,from decent turns in saving private ryan,find me guilty and pitch black to ****e like this,dear me.paul walker always had the life expectancy of a blind hedgehog so im less surprised to see him returning to this stuff.the fact "ludacris" is back (jesus did they learn nothing from how annoying he was in the second ??) and tyrese (another shockingly annoying inclusion in the second one,who got even more screen time than ludacris lol) and lastly "the rock" lol.if there is a guarantee the film will be absolute pap its the inclusion of the wrestlers.

stone cold steve austin hasnt been in a film that hasnt been offensive to a movie screen yet (i rule out expendables as he was barely in it) the rock is another stinker,kane,and lastly triple h in blade trinity.if you see a wrestlers name in the title then you can safely say its going to be ****e.good rule of thumb 

hopefully it will be a return to the first or tokyo one but with that cast list and the clip i can see this panning out to be a chav packed car park only job.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this. Agree with the Favela comment lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

hopefully it will be an improvement on the last few


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I just hope theyve got rid of the mong who did the CG in the last few films.Because it was really crap!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks good! But I thought Han was dead after going up in flames in Tokyo no? Tokyo Drift is my favourite one along with the first but the rest were crap. Last one especially....


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Looks good! But I thought Han was dead after going up in flames in Tokyo no? Tokyo Drift is my favourite one along with the first but the rest were crap. Last one especially....


Read my last comment.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gutted I thought it was more exciting than that


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

looks awesome cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking forward to this! Cheers


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

trailer was nice and i think that the movie also will be nice as always


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

this film is fast and furious 2 in the story line, the missing link Hans talked about in tokyo drift, too many errors in the short clip never mind owt else,
Its a big fair well to the F&F franchise (until someone is skint in 5 years and thinks a prequel is needed)
even some of the cars are wrong for the correct time this should have happened.


----------

